# Eucalyptus blending suggestions?



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I accidently ordered some regular Eucalyptus instead of the Lemon Eucalyptus. Does anybody have any good blending suggestions?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use it 50/50 with spearmint.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

It seems like if you mix anything with Spearmint it smells good. I've done 50/50 blends of Spearmint with Anise, Patchouli and Rosemary and they all smelled really good. I've been playing around on Rainbow Meadows. These sound good. I just did the Q-tip thing with Sea Foam. 

Sea Foam- 1 Cedarwood, 2 Eucalyptus, 1 Peppermint 
Pacific Mint- 2 Eucalyptus, 5 Lavender, 2 Peppermint, 1 Rosemary
Peridot- 1 Eucalyptus, 2 Lavender, 1 Sweet Orange

My problem is, there are a whole bunch of blends that sound really good and I have the EO's to try them! How do I choose???


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I made a pretty nice smelling soap 50\50 Eucalyptus and Lemon Balm my mother in law loves it!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Is Lemon Balm and EO? Sounds good. 

The Q-tip test of Sea Foam is smelling good. I did another test with 3 Euc/2 Sweet Orange/2 Clary Sage. I was mostly picking up the Clary Sage on that one. We'll see after a while longer.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Um I use 55 % spearmint 45 % eucalyptus,
Also Lemongrass, Eucalyptus, and peppermint. like maybe 2 oz lemongrass, 7/8 oz euca and 1/4 oz mint, well till you like the smell : )


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

you can also make a dog shampoo with citronella, lemon balm, tea tree and eucalyptus all in one and yes it doesn't smell that great as one or even if you mix a few, but as a soap it smells great and helps repel fleas. 

Yes lemon balm is an EO I think I got it from Bramble Berry, but I could be wrong I will have to look


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use Rosemary, Lavender & Eucalyptus though not at the one third levels probably more like 2:2:1 ratio. It is very nice in Laundry soap. Jennifer
I like the Lemon Eucalyptus much better.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

nightskyfarm said:


> I use Rosemary, Lavender & Eucalyptus though not at the one third levels probably more like 2:2:1 ratio. It is very nice in Laundry soap. Jennifer
> I like the Lemon Eucalyptus much better.


 That sounds like the Gentle Rain blend on rainbow meadows. It is supposed to be good for calming and headaches. I like the lemon Euc better as well but then again I have never worked with the regular Euc. It's just so strong OOB.


----------

